# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  nokia 6790s-1c unlock

## tirka

me kane derguar nga usa 1 tel nokia 6790s-1c por eshte i bllokuar.mund te me ndihmoj ndokush duke me treguar ndonje menyre cbllokimi ose faqe ne internet free per dicka te tille.ju faleminderit

----------

